# nice suprises



## Alley-cat (Jan 10, 2007)

I just needed a bike rack for carrying art supplies to and from art school, and I picked up an old dark olive green metal rack from my favourite recycling shop, 
(for $3AUS)

it had a light amount of rust on it so once home I lightly gave it a sand and found 

FA & C 
1918 

stamped on it!

it's a beautiful old rack and I'm really happy I can now use it. 

Alley-cat


----------

